# Mike Lardy DVDS



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

What is the difference in the old and the REVISED ones?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

The 2nd edition of Total Retriever Training in on 5 dvds and the basic and transition sections have been expanded and improved. The 2d edition is much better than the original as I remember it. Although it has been years since I watched the original TRT.


----------



## Creek Branch (Sep 25, 2005)

Thanks for replying. I had the old ones and I was thinking about getting the new ones


----------

